# Might have bitten off more than I can Chew!



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Good friend and customer of mine was wading Matty and came across a Curado 200B. It has been down there so long its got tube worms and seaweed growing on it! LMAO! The spool wont turn and its completely locked up..His first words, "How good are ya" I'll take the challenge and post up picts as I go..Oh boy:cheers:


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

WOW, that is gonna take some extra elbow grease!


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

naw: you can work mircales.

Hey i was in a lowes on 610 and ella the other day getting some varnish for a project at our church asked little girl in there if she knew you. she said you were crazy always had something going on.

good luck and GOD BLESS


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

trout250 said:


> naw: you can work mircales.
> 
> Hey i was in a lowes on 610 and ella the other day getting some varnish for a project at our church asked little girl in there if she knew you. she said you were crazy always had something going on.
> 
> good luck and GOD BLESS


LMAO! My reputation proceeds me..


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

It's a shimano of course it can be fixed,Happy holidays Mr Dipsay.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Not looking good! Lol


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Sadly I had to lay to rest that curado. I got the left side plate off but that brake hub had fused to the frame so bad and was litteraly disintegrating as I put pliers in the holes to unscrew it. The frame was being eaten away. Never seen anything like it..


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

Send her in to Shimano for an estimate. Be real cool if they sent her back like new at no charge.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Brotha, the spool had become part of the frame. Not a chance. Not to mention they don't carry a lot of those parts anymore


----------



## Zimbass (Oct 3, 2012)

If you can't sort that machine Dip, then no one on God's earth can .

Merry Christmas Bud.:cheers:

Terry.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

You tried, no shame in admitting the obvious.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I just hope it spawned all it's eggs before it died.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

peckerwood said:


> I just hope it spawned all it's eggs before it died.


 Bwaaaaaaaaaaaahaahahah!
Merry Christmas guys. Hope all has a safe and blessed Holiday!


----------



## Reality Czech (Jul 17, 2004)

peckerwood said:


> I just hope it spawned all it's eggs before it died.


Now that's funny!:rotfl:

I think we should save the corpse and have a memorial surf burial this spring for it.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Did you get any picts of the inside before you tossed it? I'd be curious to see what the brass gears looked like.


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Salvaged Reels*

I found a few reels over the years. I think several were hooked and brought up near Pelican Island/Seawolf Park. The Curado 200 was unrepairable and is w a parts reel. The Calcutta is fine, cleaned up well and is useable and used periodically. It is not a beaut but it is functional!


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Merry Christmas Dip!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

I'm hearing TAPPS.


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

I would kill it with fire to make sure it doesn't grow legs and attack you while you are sleeping.


----------

